# The overwhelmed oldfogey multistrain clone grow debacle



## oldfogey8 (Feb 7, 2020)

So stinky and I did a clone swap yesterday. In exchange for some Mimosa clones and a Mendo Cookie clone, I received a BOG Sweet Cindi, DNA Genetics Golden Lemons, Soma Lavender, Greenhouse Seeds Church, umbras Triple Grape and a male umbras Triple Lemon(Thx @umbra). I can only imagine this will be a huge debacle but hope will be a great learning experience of how to manage 8 strains. The 2 big ‘uns are a Mimosa and a Mendo Cookie I hope to foist off on my son in the fogey satellite grow facility after he chops his current plants. I need to grab a few cuts off the Mendo before that happens. I anticipate my tent being available the first week of April after the Mimosa mother is done flowering. In the mean time, I need to get my 4 bulb t5 back from my kid so I can commence a veggin’ this brood...

The gang


----------



## umbra (Feb 7, 2020)

you got this


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 7, 2020)

lol. my protection scheme(from my stupid cats)/grow space is literally a box from a new toilet i put in recently. i am thinking about building a small veg area with some 2x4’s and dry wall I have left over from some project i never finished and forgot about. just gotta find the motivation and energy...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 7, 2020)

So the cats will be distracted by the box and leave the plants alone. IF I FITS, I SITS!!!!!
This is going to be fun. 
Also, the plants you gave me are gorgeous - so healthy! You are doing good work out there in not-boston yet not-berkshires... way to rep the largely ignored part of the state lol


----------



## Lesso (Feb 7, 2020)

Following. Great looking plants!


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 7, 2020)

Bestie showed me this and asked if it was real. Congratulations, Kelley square. Ya made the meme circuit.

I thought of you haha


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 7, 2020)

Men do cookies tastes like you're eating a really good pastry like a Danish or something,  but in that weird hallway coming out of the Downtown Crossing T station where the entrance to filenes basement used to be. Diesel exhaust, in a friendly kinda way.  
Mimosas smells like freaking booze lol I've never encountered this terp profile before. Smell of champagne,  flavor of hashish. 
Happy Friday dude, I'm feeling lovely thanks to the um... test specimens ; )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 7, 2020)

Kelly Squa-ah is something I drive out of towners thru for fun. Throwback to ox cart trails I would guess. It looks worse than it is. Probably fewer accidents there than typical intersections because you know to have your head on a swivel and your foot ready to floor it or slam on the brakes in a split second...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 7, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Men do cookies tastes like you're eating a really good pastry like a Danish or something,  but in that weird hallway coming out of the Downtown Crossing T station where the entrance to filenes basement used to be. Diesel exhaust, in a friendly kinda way.
> Mimosas smells like freaking booze lol I've never encountered this terp profile before. Smell of champagne,  flavor of hashish.
> Happy Friday dude, I'm feeling lovely thanks to the um... test specimens ; )


I am jellin’ over the flavor of the church flower we tried last night. I think I must not dry and cure properly. I get the aromas from my flowers but the taste does not carry through.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 7, 2020)

That crop was run down to overnight lows in the low 50s on bad days, and therefore I fed it lightly and generally watered on the dry side so as not to get in all that wet cold soil mess. It could have yielded much more but on the up side, what came out was pretty agreeable and the plants all finished alive n kickin. I appreciate breeding lines that have the potential to produce plants that can take the abuse of our local -10 to +105 degree annual temperature swings and not croak lol. That's why that local Lavender cut is nicknamed "honey badger". And yeah it always looks kinda spidery and like it has been living on Cheetos and diet coke.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh and the church always looks underfed but it will still yield serious stinky spicy treats, if not weight. That one kills me. Its perpetually ugly and begs for micros. I treat it like a cat trying to climb into the dishwasher.... when it looks guilty, a couple hits from a super soaker of GHMicro sometimes helps. : ]


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 9, 2020)

Thx. I don’t really care about yield as much as I do flavor and how the buzz is. The church is definitely going to be a candidate for a long term keeper based on the flavor and buzz. Mrs Fogey and I found it to be kinda like a cup of coffee as we speed folded laundry at 10 at night. lol...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 9, 2020)

We got an ice storm the other night. Some limbs had about a half inch accumulated. No loss of power even though winds kicked up to 40 mph after the rain quit.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 9, 2020)

Still learning how often to water with a 5 gallon felt pot(even though @St_Nick recommended a 10 gallon pot-I was concerned of up potting to much). Opened the tent last night to some semi-droopy fan leaves. Oops... Gave her a feeding of bloom nutes. There is some stretch but not that bad. The internodal spacing is looking good so I hope to get some nice long(for me) buds.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 9, 2020)

Of, I recently bought one of these and though I continue to look for signs and keep track of feeding, this kinda helps me judge that maybe they don’t need as much water as I might like to give them...and you can see what’s happening at different levels in the pot...no substitute for experience but another tool to help... so far I’ve only used the moisture part of the meter...I think there is another model that only does moisture...
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Y2TB8QP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2020)

2RE, I have one of those but it didn't cost that much.  I use the ph parts to check my soil and the moisture meter to gauge how much they are drinking


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Of, I recently bought one of these and though I continue to look for signs and keep track of feeding, this kinda helps me judge that maybe they don’t need as much water as I might like to give them...and you can see what’s happening at different levels in the pot...no substitute for experience but another tool to help... so far I’ve only used the moisture part of the meter...I think there is another model that only does moisture...
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Y2TB8QP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thx 2re. I had one of those at some point. I don’t think mine was working right or maybe I just didn’t trust it. One of the problems is the scrog makes it so I can’t pick up the pot to judge how heavy it is. Another is my son has friends over some times and their arrival seems to coincide with the lights coming on(8 pm) and the hangout area is adjacent to my growroom. Yet another is my increasing memory loss of late. I frequently can’t remember when I did something even if it was the same day(and no, I don’t blaze up all day, I actually don’t even smoke that devils lettuce stuff that often anymore). I need to put reminders in my phone I guess. I was watering the 3 gallon felt pots approx. every 36 hours. I think the 5 gallon is more like 48 hours but may be less as the plants looks to be happier and shooting up more growth now(since I traumatized it). I may get one though to see what the soil ph is though I think my probable ph issue has resolved. Would have been nice to have readings when the plant was looking unhappy...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

Use those pH  indicator drops I gave ya- grab a shot glass of runoff water from under a pot, add some drops, and look for a fresh spring green with a SLIGHT hint of gold. Too yellow or orange, needs to come up. True or bluish green, needs to come down. The most important check for pH inside your pots is the water coming out of them.
If you test your water going in and it is higher pH than the runoff, you've got acidic soil souring and need to adjust your fert solution higher to correct that until the runoff goes back in range.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2020)

Thx. I will do that. I actually found the ph up and down I had in my ‘never gonna use this again but can’t bring myself to throw it away bin’ along with some snow storm ultra, purple maxx, cha-ching, and some other stuff. In hind sight, I have been adding some wood ash mixed in water to my feedings ‘recently’(see my previous post for info on my memory) which if I am not mistaken is going to be a higher ph which would maybe help to bring sour soil back into a better range. I started using ash as a potassium boost for lilacs in my yard that hadn’t bloomed in years and it worked so I figured I would see if my cannabis plants would like it and they seem to. Since I don’t measure stuff like I should I am just WAG-ing it as to how much to add. Oh but back to my original thought, I started using the ash again when I was reading about brix levels and healthy plants(Harley Smith I think). He wrote that a higher potassium to nitrate ratio would raise the brix level in the plants which according to him would make the plants more resistant to pests and disease. I never got around to ordering a brix meter. Half-assing it again...

BTW @stinkyattic , the Lavender clone was yellowing up a bit but I fed the whole brood and she is getting greener now. Is she a heavy feeder? The other clones look happy in their new home(thank you) and  @umbra ’s Triple Grape(thank you both) is one seriously beefy looking plant.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

For pest resistance, you want some silica. Thats the best return on investment for strengthening tissues. 
If you're not testing runoff pH, I wouldn't use anything that could affect those numbers until you have numbers to go from.
Both lavender and church always seem to want more of SOMETHING! Whatever they respond well to, run with it lol.
Purple maxx and snowstorm are both awesome... that being said, follow the directions for foliar, not drench,  use. You can seriously mess up plants using it as directed in your water. Source: have done it myself despite previous warnings lol
Starting purple maxx spritzes weekly as soon as they go into bloom and continuing til about week 4-5 then switching to snow storm for the remainder seems to be the sweet spot for my environmental conditions. Also, putting a little molasses or Sweet in your ferts as resin production fuel is helpful.  I prefer Sweet. Pretty sure it contains other ingredients to improve uptake efficiency.
You got the UTG#8 pheno which looks like she is going to be a porker of a plant. I'm about a month from being able to tell you what the final bud set was like, but the foundation for great cola development is there.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2020)

I give my plants a tsp or so per gallon of unsulphered molasses when I feed. I have something called Bio Marine that is supposed to feed the micro herd but I think I may have over fed as my tent smells a bit like rotting squid(which is what the stuff smells like). Oops...

I’m probably going to stay away from the snow storm and purple maxx for now and see how this scrog goes compared with my usual method. That being said, I just ordered some Exreme Foliar powder from kelp4less so I can ‘speriment with foliar feeding a bit...

My plants should mutiny on me. Sometimes I feel like Joan Crawford in ‘Mommy Dearest’ and my poor plants are Christina’s...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2020)

Oops and I read your post about silica, sa. I started incorporating some diatomaceous earth into my recycled soil. From what I have read it contains a lot of silica. I made the mistake one grow of putting a layer of about a quarter inch on top of my soil because I was having fungus gnats and maybe spider mites(can’t recall exactly) and the soil became almost like concrete. It was not one of my better growing experiences...


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2020)

Honestly, DE not the best for silica. Not readily absorbed. I use GH 3 part, they have silica that makes it a 4 part. Much easier to use and readily absorbed


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

You'd have to wait for it to leach if using it as a solid. I just like the liquid stuff for control and predictability.


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2020)

Just like using the micro 1st when mixing GH 3 part, the silica is before the micro. It will cloud up until you add PH down. You are building a complex chain molecule, so which nutes first, matters.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 10, 2020)

I use silica blast in veg. Ha s a ph of 11. So i add it to water first, ph down to 7, add cal mag if needed, then micro, then bloom.


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2020)

the GH 3 part will not work that way. The chemical molecule will not form correctly and the plant will not be able to absorb it correctly.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 10, 2020)

umbra said:


> the GH 3 part will not work that way. The chemical molecule will not form correctly and the plant will not be able to absorb it correctly.


Not sure what you mean. Im Im doing the same thing you said in the other post?
Silica first, then other nutes?


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2020)

I use different product Armor Si from GH. They recommend this product with the 3 part and it's part of their feed chart. When building a chain molecule having to ph it separately is not how it works. With the Armor Si the entire molecule is built before ph ing.


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2020)

https://gh.growgh.com/docs/Feedcharts/GH_FloraSeries-DTW_03216am.pdf


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2020)

LOLLOLLOL, silica blast is a Botanicare product and not compatable with GH at all


----------



## Lesso (Feb 10, 2020)

I called it silica blast, its armor si. I may be wrong but im pretty sure that milky situation you described is salt precipitation. It happens when your adding a high ph salt solution to a low ph solvent.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

You can use silica blast foliar too. The snow you see is the solution being oversaturated at that part of its pH solubility curve, and excess falls out of solution. It can be redissolved with the addition of di water  (you won't do this, info only) to reduce the concentration below saturation levels, or manipulate the pH to maximise solubility. You gotta be real careful with that for reasons I'll explain below.
 But that's all just theoretical background, let's talk plants again lol. In the same way plants take up nutrients at different pH levels, metal and mineral oxides, sulfides, silicates,  etc. have varying degrees of solubility With changing solution ph. With these inorganic materials, you're not so much going to form chains (That is the domain of organic hydrocarbons) as allow the salts to dissociate and go into solution as available ions. What you don't want is to mix them in the wrong order at the wrong pH for that addition, as umbra said, and risk unwanted salts forming that are fully insoluble and form precipitates unusable to plants, that simply build up in your soil as insoluble salts and change the electrochemical potential of the dirt... leading to uncontrolled ph and redox conditions and eventually lockouts and burns.
Commercial chemical fertilizers contain chelators such as edta, oxalic acid, citric acid, etc. That are intended to keep unwanted ionic bonding from occurring and forming salts.  These chelators are active only in certain pH ranges as well so if the instructions give you an order of mixing, definitely take it to heart.
If you are concerned, do your silicate supplement in plain water in between scheduled feedings. I don't even pH adjust it when I do it that way, my soil tends to drift down anyway and a drench every 2-3 weeks with dilute silica blast at elevated on has never bothered them.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

Oh and no matter what do you use, shake the dang bottle hard before measuring out lol


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2020)

Lesso said:


> I called it silica blast, its armor si. I may be wrong but im pretty sure that milky situation you described is salt precipitation. It happens when your adding a high ph salt solution to a low ph solvent.


except there is no precipitate and it dissipate when you ph. No you are building a chain molecule. Si is first, but don't ph it until you add micro and either grow or bloom. Then ph the whole molecule. GH makes it as easy as possible and their products are designed to work together. That's why using a different silica product not specific to the GH line would not work as well as their version.


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2020)

much better explanation


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm gonna sum up my giant wall of text: ionic bonding will occur between positive (metals and minerals) and negative (stuff like nitrogen and phosphorus) in aqueous solutions. Some conditions make stuff stick together so plants can't use it. Others leave it in forms plants love. You are looking for the latter.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 10, 2020)

Im having a mental affair with your words, S.A.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2020)

I am flashing back to 10th grade chemistry class with Mr Ketchum waking me up with my face in a pool of saliva on the granite lab tables asking if I am ok and would I like to join the class after I went and got baked between homeroom and 2nd period. I will need to try to digest this tomorrow but this ph-ey thing hurts my brain...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

Tell Mr ketchup to go eat a weiner


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2020)

lol. He was a pretty ok old dude. Kinda like Mr Hand from Fast Times at Ridgemont High.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2020)

Gave a foliar feed to everyone consisting of 5% each of EMA and Diamond Nectar and 1% of my regular nutes. Left the lights off for about an hour to allow the leaves to dry out. I hope I don’t have a bunch of dead plants over the next few days. I am meddlesome...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2020)

My ‘sky is falling’ outlook has been proven unfounded again. The clones all seemed to like the foliar feeding. The yellowing lavender clone greened up overnight literally. I feel like I will reach a saturation point in the next few weeks where I will have more plants than room. I need to build that cabinet I have been contemplating...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2020)

As far as a silica product goes, I see RAW has a silica supplement that has a neutral pH. I sent kelp4less a message asking for more info on their silica product. sa- I see you don’t worry about pH when using dilute silica blast and just use it every couple/few weeks. I know I am a pain in the rear with my resistance to checking pH but I ham what I yam. I have some bottles of pH up and down from GH (I think). When I was trying to shoot for 6.3-ish, it seemed like the tiniest amount would cause me to overshoot. I wound up dipping a quarter of a butter knife blade in the liquids and stirring a gallon of water with it to walk the pH in. Seemed unscientific and unrepeatable so I gave up in the end. I am a creature of habit, stuck in my ways and kinda lazy as well. The first step they say is to admit you have a problem. I am quite accomplished at that...


----------



## umbra (Feb 12, 2020)

simple things make a difference. Instead of doin 1 gallon. Do 5 gallon bucket and give it time to adjust. Add a little mix it. Never stop measuring the ph the whole time. And you don't need to be OCD about it. You are shooting for a range, not an exact number. 6.5 - 5.5. 6.3 was good, should have left it alone.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2020)

Thx. Someone from kelp4less responded that their silica powder is neutral. I also asked about their nutrient line. Seems a little sneaky. They have a grow and bloom(2 separate bundles) that the rep made it sound like it was a complete ‘system’. But the feedcharts have a couple more things that are not part of the complete bundle. Roughly estimated it would be about $200 to get started and that would last probably 4 seed/clone to harvest grows for me. Kinda steep start up cost for someone who doesn’t sell the final product. The stuff I use now seems to last longer that 4 grows and I can get bottles of the stuff to replenish for under $20. I have the their Extreme Blend and will probably get some of their silica. Thinking going with a compost tea may be a better option for me long term...


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 13, 2020)

Look up Dakine on the internet.  Powder that might be riht up your alley


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 13, 2020)

Thx @St_Nick. I will look into that.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 14, 2020)

The clones I got from stinky are very vigorous. I had to top all of them except the little fatty cut of umbras Triple grape which is one really short, squat plant. They are looking hungry so I will feed them lightly later. I need to delay their growth so I can figure out what I’m gonna do with so many plants. Maybe I will have to flower a bunch of small plants as I see some folks here do. It is a nice problem to have...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 16, 2020)

Did another foliar feed using the extreme blend stuff (kelp, fulvic acid and amino acids) I got from kelp4less because I am a little OCD and it was killing me to have an unopened package of goodies. The clones of the clones are still looking perky. Spring needs to come early or I am going to have a Creep Show situation here with green stuff filling up my house...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 16, 2020)

They look perky indeed!
I'm a fan of keeping pH up and down in squeeze bottles with a dispenser tip so you can dose out a few drops at a time.  Cap when not in use, and look out for the cheap dollar store ones that leak around the seal. The ones that come in boxed hair dye kits are awesome but I'm not sure how much hair dye you go through lol...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 16, 2020)

lol. As a member of the ‘hair on two sides club’ if I was dying my hair, a box would last me years. I found my GH pH up and down bottles. I do have a bunch of 50 ml bottles with dropper caps from when I thought I would be making a lot of tincture.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 16, 2020)

If they have rubber squeezies, those do degrade pretty fast exposed to the chemicals but it is nice to have extra controlled delivery for sure


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 16, 2020)

I was wondering about that. Almost need a pipette(I think that is what they are called).


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 16, 2020)

Lol I use a 2ml Pasteur pipet to measure my low dose supplements


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 20, 2020)

transplanted the stinkyattic clones into slightly larger pots so all my small clones are in the same size containers. the umbra triple grape fatty is now as tall as the rest of the small clones so she will be getting topped soon. i guess i missed topping the church clone and she is the yin to the triple grapes yang. whispy sativa as opposed to stout indica. the whole lot are starting to outgrow the temporary box i have them in. i keep posting that i need to build a box. 

i need to build a box...


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 20, 2020)

My solution to mixing nutes is here: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006UKICJA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

May be large for your purposes but the smaller ones measure in 10 mil increments.  I can find tons of other uses for them too.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 20, 2020)

This is the ticket!    https://www.amazon.com/Thick-Gradua...1XGJFHH76AX&psc=1&refRID=DETFAET9H1XGJFHH76AX


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 20, 2020)

This is what I have.

MEBOK Measuring Spoons, Stainless Steel Measuring Cups, All in One Set of 7 for Measuring Dry and Liquid Ingredients https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MZBHIER/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_11VtEbJ7HFYWY

I know I sound like a broken record(and maybe a dunderheaded bum hole) but most of the time, I don’t have pH problems with my grows. I have 12 plants going right now and the only one that may have had a pH issue is the mother plant that lived in the same 3 gallon pot with the same soil and very infrequent nutes. She was neglected and then put into a new pot and a tent under a lot more light and she got angry. She looks happier now. My 11 clones all look very happy and I haven’t checked pH on them at all. I am lazy or maybe just like things as simple as possible for my simple mind. I appreciate input and do not want to offend anyone. I may need to get pH-ey at some point as I change stuff up in my pursuit of betterness but so far this ‘organic’ regimen seems to not need me to intervene in the name of pH.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 20, 2020)

Middle ground: keep an eye on it for peace of mind intervening only if necessary


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 20, 2020)

The brood...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 20, 2020)

Well ain't they cute


----------



## umbra (Feb 20, 2020)

those big fat leaf plants taking up all the space, my stuff huh?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 20, 2020)

The fatty second from the left in back is your triple grape. Definitely the brute of the bunch.  The big ones are older(really should be getting ready to flower but no room at the inn). Mimosa in back, Mendo Cookie in front.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 20, 2020)

They are all sharing a 2 bulb 4 ft ho t5 right now.


----------



## umbra (Feb 20, 2020)

yes mimosa has big leaves. dinner plate size


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 20, 2020)

Mine don’t get that big. Maybe if I checked the pH?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 23, 2020)

Lumber gathered and cut for the box. Probably will assemble it tomorrow. I need to do some defoliation of the ‘next in line’ pair of plants to see if I can pare them down to 6-8 manifolds. They also need to be up potted. They have been in the 2 liter pots too long.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2020)

Everyone has been topped and I am trying to clone the cuttings. Looking more and more like I will be doing some outdoors guerilla growing this summah. Not sure what I will do with so much weed. Maybe drive down Main Street tossing bags of bud out the windows...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 27, 2020)

Need to get out the Weed-Whacker later...


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Feb 27, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Of, I recently bought one of these and though I continue to look for signs and keep track of feeding, this kinda helps me judge that maybe they don’t need as much water as I might like to give them...and you can see what’s happening at different levels in the pot...no substitute for experience but another tool to help... so far I’ve only used the moisture part of the meter...I think there is another model that only does moisture...
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Y2TB8QP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 Hidey Fokes! I bought this meter last week, 2RE, and it measures WAY differently from the color chart on the GenHydro test kit, and the eyeballs I've been using. At testing liquids, the meter I received shows very alkaline, about +2 differently from the color chart BUT at root level .... it measures at the levels I've been feeding and watering. I haven't tried the water coming OUT, as StinkyAttic suggests, yet, but I will. I fed them yesterday and ph'd using the color chart and they still look great. Can't say I'm gonna change what I've been doing 'cause I really don't have much faith in that meter. I do understand the 'you get what you pay for' concept, too. heh heh


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2020)

meters need to be calibrated to be of any use


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 28, 2020)

It is still February. I live in Massachusetts. February is a winter month. Apparently this is going to be a really bad year for ticks as I found my first one on Jo the bulldog today...


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Feb 28, 2020)

umbra said:


> meters need to be calibrated to be of any use



Yup. After using that meter to test tap, and ph'd water with no needle movement, I dried the probes off and stuck them in my bottle of ph down. Whatchu' talkin' bout! The meter pegged as it should and has been working correctly ever since. Shocked .. that monkey.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 29, 2020)

I was feeling ballsy last night and ate a brownie and a half of my new batch. They were made with a conglomeration of butters I had in the freezer(some made as long as 4 years ago) along with some hash from the freezer. Felt pretty good but after an hour and a half, I felt I’d like more buzz so I tried some @stinkyattic grown Sweet Cindy. Just a bong hit or two... Oops. That was quite a trip...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 29, 2020)

Sales of $420 million. lol...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 29, 2020)

Thanks to @stinkyattic and @umbra and their Dip ‘n’ Gro, I am a bit over the limit I am allowed in Mass. Giving away a few Mimosa clones today to Mrs Fogey’s friend to get me more in the range of ‘legal’...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 29, 2020)

Dip n grow... welcome to the horticultural time machine of I-3BA... lol


----------



## Lesso (Feb 29, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> Thanks to @stinkyattic and @umbra and their Dip ‘n’ Gro, I am a bit over the limit I am allowed in Mass. Giving away a few Mimosa clones today to Mrs Fogey’s friend to get me more in the range of ‘legal’...


Wish i i were local...


----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2020)

if 2350 miles is local, ok I'm local


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 1, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Wish i i were local...


Me too dude. The more the merrier of us old farts happily growing PU level, danker than the dispos!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 1, 2020)

The Central Mass Indoor Gardeners Club...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 1, 2020)

The guy I gave the plants to grows outside. He doesn’t have much experience but showed me pics of his plants last summer. Very impressive. I hope to be able to look in on his grow this summer. 

My son had a couple of clones from me that he harvested but was too busy to trim. I offered to trim them up for him. The Mimosa is soooo purple. I am keeping the trim and plan to combine his and mine to make some dry ice hash(thx @umbra gor the idea of stainless steel screens). I would love Mimosa smelling hash. It would be nice to have purple hash but so far the scissor hash is black. Not a terrible alternative. The Mendo Cookie he grew is hermied so I think I am done with that plant. It sucks because it is the most resinous plant I have grown but I don’t want to regret keeping it. So far no sign of seeds from the hermie in any grows. The seeds I have were all(as near as I can tell) from the colas I pollinated. 

First time I have trimmed bud after it has been semi dried. Not a big fan but I find the sugar leaves pull off pretty easily. I am kinda manhandling the buds but they look nice with all the sugar leaves removed.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 1, 2020)

Haha! i, too trim over an enamelled-steel baking pan. Mine is blue.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 1, 2020)

I have 2 blue ones as well. My mother in law shops QVC for Christmas gifts for me...

No stickish so it works well. Great minds think alike?


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 1, 2020)

Great minds just REALLY enjoy razor scraping enamel and not worrying that the hash will have bits of aluminum and cookie residue in it from a normal baking sheet!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 1, 2020)

Oddly enough I am smoking the scissor hash from today’s trimmins’. Yikes!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 1, 2020)

Scissors are safe steel and unless I am misreading the situation... They aren't likely to have burnt on cookie crumbs lol mm mm scissors hash is a true reward.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 2, 2020)

The trimmed Mimosa buds from my sons grow. He turns his heat down in his house to 58 when he isn’t home which is most of the time so he got some nice purple. Buds are smallish but he is using some under-powered lights and probably should do some pruning next time.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 2, 2020)

I need to up-pot some of the clones shortly. Mixed up about 6 gallons of amended/used soil and moistened it up with some EM1 and Diamond Black which is a humic acid solution. Not sure where I am going to put them...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 2, 2020)

That’s a nice pile of purple buds right there!!!
Here what’s goin on in my cabinet right now...
Blueberry x V from umbra and Rose in the back there...two on the right are Mendo cookies from OF8, thank you very much...and the front two on the left are supposed to be Lambs bread that I got from a suspect seed source so I don’t know if they really are LB....Over in the other cab is a Mendo x Mimosa that I’m torturing....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 2, 2020)

Since there is no pic, does that mean absolutely nothing? Sorry if those seeds screwed you over...

Edit: Oh, there they are. Nice spread 2RE.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 2, 2020)

Calico buds! Those always look fantastic in the mason jar. Most visually appealing thing at the dispo, or in the pantry!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 2, 2020)

For every problem, a solution...


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 2, 2020)

Is that an aerial from the set of Saving Grace lol? Seriously if you have not seen it, it's British and adorable. The Main Dame is some actress I'd never heard of and she just kills it . Sooo cute and silly. Popcorn n fat joint kinda date night movie. 
Also you get to see what plastic low budget garbage was expected to pass for live pot plants. It looks like the set designer raided a dollar store swag section during the post Christmas sales and just took a green spray can to the lot for 'realism'.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 3, 2020)

We need something good to watch other than ‘Better Call Saul’. ‘Episodes’ was really good. ‘After Life’ was pretty good too but dark.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 3, 2020)

Well, saving Grace is light as a feather.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2020)

I stopped using CalMg+ a couple months ago(after I stopped Brita filtering my water) and see no sign of deficiencies. I have a TDS meter I bought back when I started growing because I thought I needed it. I think my water measured 150-ish then. I am pleased to believe I don’t need CalMg+ any more but peeved I have used it for so long and (probably) not needed it. I am curious if my smoke will taste better now that I am now over-nuting them with it...


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 4, 2020)

150 is the high end for normal tap water and considered "hard" so yeah.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2020)

I replaced the batteries and checked my tap water and got 110. I have not calibrated it though and do not plan on it. Just wondered...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 5, 2020)

cleaned up the clone mess i have going. looking like i will be vegging/flowering more than 2 plants. i have 4 in 2 liter pots already and i have at least 2 more ready to be repotted(even though it isn't universally accepted that transplanting is a good thing to do or worthwhile ;{) )...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 5, 2020)

there is a thief in a black mask pilfering my backyard nightly now...





that is about 3 ft off the ground so he/she is healthy thug.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 8, 2020)

I’m gonna clone everybody in ‘the box’ and put one of each rooted clone into a brief week or two veg and then flip once the Mimosa mom is done in a few weeks. That will be 8 strains(unless I deep six Hermie the Mendo Cookie). Maybe make some Umbra Triple Lemon seed crosses as what I have is a male. Not sure yet if I will use my 2 liter pots or 3 gallon felts. I don’t have an intermediate size. The bigger clones are probably going to be guerilla grows out in the woods...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 9, 2020)

The mob...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 10, 2020)

Went to the regional recycle center this morning to drop off some lead acid batteries and found my new source for free pots...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 12, 2020)

Took some cuttings from the Sweet Cindy, umbras Triple Grape, the Church and Lavender. I want to have them rooted and happy before I take the clones stinky gave me and put them in the tent which is about 3 weeks away. I am not sure how I am going to keep the strains I have but I know for sure I want to keep the Mimosa. Lavender is really trippy so I want to keep that. The Church is really like a buzz with extra caffeine so, er, I want to keep that. I think the Triple Grape cut stinky gave me is the pheno that smells like grape slushy so, uh, I want to keep that. See the pattern? I need a much bigger grow area and a way to get rid of the flowers I already have...

Got buzzed and took pics on my walk with Jo the American Bulldog today.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 14, 2020)

I up-potted 4 more plants in prep for my next feat of magical incompetence. I have 8 plants ready to veg, 2 of which are most likely angry with me because they have been ready for a month or more like 2. The Mimosa and Mendo Hermie are probably root bound up the ying yang. They are going to go play outside once the weather is  less schizophrenic.  So I will have 6 in the tent which is 3 or 4 beyond capacity so vegging will be a couple weeks. They are in 3 liter pots(2.7 to be more precise) and since I have seen that @stinkyattic re-pots at or during flower, they will be put into 3 gallon bags around that time. The 6 will be all the stuff gifted me by stinky. Once umbras Triple Lemon male gets in study mode, he will be quarantined like he has corona. I plan on pollinating a cola of each of the 5 girls with the Lemon for fun. The 5 are Church, Lavender, Sweet Cindy, umbras Triple Grape and Golden Lemon. Would the seeds from the Golden Lemon x Triple Lemon be Quadruple Lemon?...


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 14, 2020)

Community lemon project? Lol. I'm flowering one out now and I see why it's called glitter spray cut. 
Unsexed plants, I repot after they show sex. Female clones,  I repot right when they go in, and kinda know what to expect for final size.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 14, 2020)

These are all gonna need to be small. 5 plants flowering will not be a pretty picture in 9 sq ft of space.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 14, 2020)

I had some of Umbras Lemon crosses around here somewhere. I'm thinking of wetting a few seeds next.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 15, 2020)

My newest cuttings are looking a bit peaked this morning. The Rapid Rooters were pretty dry so I gave everything a few spritzes with water. The rest of the jungle looks pretty happy but a little hangry.


----------

